# Pole Cat



## jai bo (Jun 30, 2009)

This is the beginning of possible bad situation.....Check out the pics as they lapse, the only 1 missing is tail pulled up over this fellers back with his rear in gear!!!!  I snuck right up on the feller then screamed like mad man to see his reaction!   It was a hoot!!!  He is 1 of the ugliest pole cats I've seen, his tail is brown and mangey looking ain't it???


----------



## huntfish (Jun 30, 2009)

Never seen one.   Related to the ring tail cat in Texas?


----------



## leo (Jun 30, 2009)

yep, kinda different looking pole cat


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yep, that skunk looks a little mangy.  I bet it can still spray you though!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 30, 2009)

Pole cats smell good!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 30, 2009)

his tail looks like his spray done burnt the color off it.. bet it could. phew wee....


----------



## Hoss (Jun 30, 2009)

Need to be real careful sneaking up behind those guys.  That could just backfire on you.  

Neat captures.

Hoss


----------



## Smokey (Jun 30, 2009)

Peee-youuuuu


----------

